# Request for assistance modding a MSI Armor RX 570 8GB with Samsung memory



## ryandlich (Feb 19, 2018)

I have 2 of the above cards and will happily buy a beer per card for the person who can help me get them to 28+ mh/s Ethereum. I have tried modding the bios myself, I have asked in other forums for help and nothing seems to be able to get them above 24.    Best we've been able to get is a reduction in power by about 26 watts(which doesn't suck).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 19, 2018)

What OS are you using?  Also, did you check this thread? https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/mining-bios-repository.237382/


----------



## ryandlich (Feb 19, 2018)

moproblems99 said:


> What OS are you using?  Also, did you check this thread? https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/mining-bios-repository.237382/


Windows 10 and yes the samsung memory for the 8GB Armor is not on that list.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 19, 2018)

Closing shop! OP post on that given link and they should be able to help you there.


----------

